

Lectures are Ineffective - nickb
http://www.knowing.net/PermaLink,guid,2f1b5cbb-ea14-43b7-b817-50ed2aec43c2.aspx

======
damon
I think lectures are expensive. Time is expensive. In order for lectures to be
effective, their value has to exceed their cost. You have two options -
shorten them or improve their quality.

Speaking is an art. The value of a good lecture far exceeds text. Imagine what
you'd be missing if you just read "I have a dream", not hearing MLK's
delivery.

